# Lotte Championship Preview, Pairings, and Discussion Thread



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The LPGA moves to Hawaii this week for the playing of the Lotte Championship Presented by Hershey. Many of you may remember last year's championship when Michelle Wie won by 2 strokes over Angela Stanford. Inbee Park finished one stroke further back. Past winners of this tournament include Suzanne Pettersen (2013), and Ai Miyazato (2012). 

Here is my preview: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Lotte Championship Presented by Hershey Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The First round pairings are now available: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Lotte Championship Presented by Hershey Preview & Pairings 

Also there is an interesting tournament starting tomorrow where the Symetra Tour and the Legends Tour are playing together: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Symetra Tour & Legends Tour to Play Together This Week


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round #1: 

1	In-Kyung Kim	-7	
2	Sei Young Kim-5	
2	Na Yeon Choi	-5	
2	Inbee Park	-5	
5	Jenny Shin	-4	

For complete leaderboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Lotte Championship Presented by Hershey Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1 Sei Young Kim -10 F 
1 In-Kyung Kim -10 F 
3 Inbee Park -7 F 
4 Chella Choi -6 F 
4 Mirim Lee -6 F 
4 Paula Creamer -6 F 
4 Jenny Shin -6 F 

For full leaderboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Lotte Championship Presented by Hershey Preview & Pairings 

For the leaders after round 1 of the combined Symetra & Legends tour event: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Symetra Tour & Legends Tour to Play Together This Week


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3 of the Lotte Championship: 

1	Sei Young Kim	-12	F 
2	In-Kyung Kim	-11	F 
3	Inbee Park	-10	F 
4	Jenny Shin	-8	F 
5	Chella Choi	-7	F 
6	Ai Miyazato	-6	F 
6	Paula Creamer	-6	F 

For full leaderboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Lotte Championship Presented by Hershey Preview & Pairings 

For the leaders after round 2 of the combined Symetra & Legends tour event: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Symetra Tour & Legends Tour to Play Together This Week


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final results: 
1	x-Sei Young Kim	-11	F 
2	Inbee Park	-11	F 
3	In-Kyung Kim	-9	F 
4	Hyo Joo Kim	-7	F 
4	Chella Choi	-7	F 

For full leaderboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Lotte Championship Presented by Hershey Preview & Pairings 


For the leaders after round 3 of the combined Symetra & Legends tour event: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Symetra Tour & Legends Tour to Play Together This Week


----------

